# Coyotes at Sunrise



## Sagetown (Aug 1, 2011)

It's times like these when I wish I'd brought my Varmint Rifle.
While scanning my pasture with binaculars *one cold spring morning*, I spied these 3 old boys at over 1,000 yards away catching some Zzzz's in the warm sunshine. This photo is blown up as much as I could get it without distorting the images.


----------



## deeker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great pic!!!

Would stretch the barrel on the old .220 Swift, and the .300 RUM would be a lot of over kill or dangerous pass through.

I love to hunt the 'Yotes!!


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 1, 2011)

Man oh man. I surely wish you would have had your varmit rifle too.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice 

Good shot for my .243 Winchester with 15X scope.


----------



## cat-face timber (Oct 5, 2011)

Great Pic


----------



## hanniedog (Oct 5, 2011)

If you could have shot 90 degrees from where the photo was taken might have got three for one. That would have made Quigley proud.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 6, 2011)

I love to hunt coyotes too. I made my own e caller with a big coffee mug holding the speaker, radio shack amp, use a MP3 player loaded with sounds from Varmit Al's site and wind river.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=20626






















I use a Rugar 77 tang saftey meduim weight barrel in 220 swift.
My favorite is my Remington 700 BDL in 243.

 Al


----------

